# [H] Various 40k [W] Cash£££ [UK]



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi guys 

Alittle bit of reposting for deals that fell through or never got past intial PM and some new stuff I've found since. Prices include free UK Shipping other countries just ask!

Space Marine









Melta your face off lot (2 sternguard w/combi melta, Sarge w/powerfist and combi-melta, Captain w/relic blade and combi melta) £10SOLD









Blood Angel Delight (2 robed marines w/bolt pistol power weapon, 1 Apocathery/sanguinary priest w/power sword, 1 company champion (base coated w/combat shield and power sword) £8 SOLD









Billy no mates (scout w/heavy bolter) free with any purchase (first to ask gets him)
Ork









Junk Lot 1 (Boys, stormboyz, nob with PK on bike) £8.50 (noe includes 3 extra new style stormboyz not pictured) SOLD









Junk Lot 2 (lootaz, Burna, Rockit Launchers) £7.50

























Black Reach Junk Lot (warboss and 5 deffkoptas eavy shootas and nobs etc) £17

Misc









2 Goblin Fanatics £4.50









Chaos Marines x4 £5.50









Assassins (shooty one and sneaky stabby one) £5 each SOLD









Inquisitors Retinue £15









Siege of Vraks vol 1? poster (has map one side and Death Korps Org Chart on the other) £5


----------

